# The *Real* OFFICIAL Lets Have a (Bettafish) Contest - Ends August 1st



## Whittni

Who Has The Best Show Betta (and others) of Summer 2012?
Read and Enter Below To Find Out! Visit HERE & HERE for discussion thread and a favorite color betta poll.








A Big Thanks to TFF for the IMG above. *NOTE* Bettafish.com/Tropical Fish Keeping are not hosts of this contest/

*Your Judges:*
Whittni
LebronTheBetta
Spazzfish
Sincerely
FrostSinth
kfryman
Mo
BeckyFish97
MrVampire181

This contest is broken into three very specific categories, Pet, Other & Show.

SHOW CLASS INFO & FORM:
(Standards will be pulled from Bettas4All: Bettas4all Standard) Your betta will be judged against their respective standard for Finnage, color and overall form.

Form Needed If Entering a Show Betta: (1 Form Per Fish Entered)

Name: (If Applicable)
Age: 
Breed/coloration(s): 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: 
Picture(s):


PET CLASS INFO & FORM:

class if it has the general form for its category that's as far as judging goes for finnage. PET is for representing the healthy, gorgeous babies in all aspects without the harsh judging of SHOW.

Form Needed If Entering a Pet Betta: (1 Form Per Fish Entered)

Name: (If Applicable)
Age: 
Breed/coloration(s): 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): 
Picture(s):


*Form Variety's (Helps You Fill Out your Form(S)):
*
SHOW:

Halfmoon
Crowntail
Halfmoon Plakat
Veiltail
Double Tail


PET
Delta/Super Delta
Halfmoon/Over Halfmoon/Rosetail
Veiltail
Halfmoon Plakat
Plakat
Crowntail
Double Tail

*Color Classes* 
are divided between Tailtypes and the judging will go by the color standard to a degree just to narrow down the choices. 









A Big Thanks to bettafishfacts for the picture


*Halfmoon/Rosetail:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale









A Big Thanks to Ebetta for the picture

*Crowntail:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black/Black Orchid
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale









A Big Thanks To Sirinutbetta for the image

*Delta/Superdelta:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale









A Big Thanks to Sirinutbetta for the IMG

*Halfmoon Plakat:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale









A Big thanks to OldAquariums for the IMG

*Plakat:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale









A Big thanks to BloggofStuff for the IMG

*Double Tail:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale









A Big thanks to TailSpendens for the IMG

*Veiltail:*
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

---

There will be a winner for each subclass, then all of the winners for each class will go for best color of their variety and then it will be Best of Color between all the tail types.

Example.
1st place Marble Veiltail (Wins the Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor Class)----->Contends with other colors of the veiltail wins 1st Again (Best Color of Veiltails)---->Goes against other tailtypes and wins (Best of Color: Male)

There *are *be separate categories for male and female.

SPECIAL CLASSES

* FRY PHOTOS (MUST BE UNDER 2 1/2 MONTHS OF AGE)
* ART
* WILD SPECIES
* BUBBLENEST

*Ending Challenges:
*BEST OF SHOW & RESERVE BEST OF SHOW
BEST OF VARIETY'S (SHOW & PET ARE SEPERATE)
BEST OF COLOR (MALE & FEMALE ARE SEPARATE)
BEST OF SPECIAL CLASSES

*To Enter:* (*HINT* All Forms Are Identical/the same)
Name: (If Applicable)
Age: 
CLASS: Example: SHOW: DOUBLE TAIL MALE
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): 
Picture(s):

*DONATED PRIZES: * (For the Winners)
A Huge Thanks to ... Anyone who donates a prize like an edited pic.
• littlegreen
• ninjafish
• Sincerely (20$ Giftcard to Aquabid for BOS and a 15$ for RBOS)
• And Possibly Others, like my donated art skills for your printable participation and winning awards.


----------



## Whittni

*Small Edit: *
For BOS it will be a 30 dollar gift certificate from Sincerely 

*PET variety can also include:
*-Veiltail should have > Spadetail on that list

*CLASSES:
*-You may also enter combtail bettas

Thanks and continue with the contest.


----------



## xShainax

Too confusing. :/


----------



## MrVampire181

xShainax said:


> Too confusing. :/


Not really. Set up like an IBC show.

Lets say this marble HM betta were to enter. He would be placed into Marble HM category.

http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/blue-marble-hm-bf.jpg


----------



## bettalover2033

So we can start entering? Also when does the entering part end? When do the judges start judging? Lastly, when do we get the results of the contest?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sincerely

Yes start entering! It closes August 1st, once it has closed judging will begin and hopefully be done within a day or so of closing.


----------



## BeckyFish97

xShainax said:


> Too confusing. :/


 
I was confused at first too 

In the colour catagory, I believe it will work like this (correct me if I am wrong sincerely)
There will be one winner picked from each colour type, these winners will then procede to the next stage of judging. The winners will then go against the other colour types of their catagory, for example, the butterfly crowntail against the pastel etc. Next the winner of the whole catagory, that is to say the best coloured crowntail, will then be put up against the best coloured halfmoon/halfmoon plakat/delta/superdelta.

I think that is what sincerely meant anyway...I could be completely wrong!


----------



## Sincerely

Spot on BeckyFish ;-)


----------



## Olympia

What makes a good pet? :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That's the point. You need to find out yourselves! :3


----------



## Bacon Is Good

Name: Chewbacca
Age: 2
Breed/coloration(s): Double Tail/Multicolor(Red, White, off White, and Pink 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Saved him from a Pet Shop

Male


----------



## Sincerely

What makes a good pet is an active, healthy fish who wriggles when you enter the room. A good pet is one who brightens your day and makes you smile when you look at them. 

When you enter for the PET class, a picture of your fish looking healthy, happy and showing off their own personality is key. This is a contest to have fun displaying your babies to the forum. 

Here is my recipe for a great photo:

-A scoop of lighting
-A sprinkle of patience
-And a whole heaping cup of love.

Mix together well and serve.

-Sincerely


----------



## xShainax

Name: Tie Dye Patriot
Age: um.....
CLASS: Example: Pet, Crowntail
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Got him from LPS
Picture(s):


----------



## Whittni

That's a cool fish!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Name:Gandalf
Age:5.5(ish) months old
Class:Show halfmoon
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Bought from Blimp33 on aquabid!

Not sure if he actually qualifies as show standard...


----------



## bettalover2033

Becky, people can definitely enter fish such as yours even though he has some flaws, he can be entered.

I may be next if I'm not too busy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97

I would love to see your avi entered, I'm not judging that paticular catagory, so I can be biased 

Yes gandalf has a few floors (cough cough tailbiter  grrrr) his anal is too long and his dorsal isn't amaaaaazing, but lily who is his girlfriend has much better fins than him! She will be breeding with pineapple first, while gandalf grows back his fins, which have now also gone down to fin rot __________ (pick any naughty word to fill in that gap) I just wish I could have him back the way he should be!I know he has stopped tailbiting since I got his 2upside down catfish buddies (the only two survivors from a spawn of the awesome guy at my lfs) so now I only have to eliminate the fin rot


----------



## Sincerely

Here is my entry ;-)

Name: Marshall
Age: 3 1/2 Months
Class: SHOW: DOUBLE TAIL
How We Met: Imported From Thailand
Photo:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Very pretty Sincerely!  My turn...

Name: Lebron
Age: Around 8 Months Old
Class: PET: CROWNTAIL
How We Met: Saved from Petsmart, had Fin Rot
Photos:


----------



## Whittni

We have another fantastic donation from Alcemistnv of portraits for the grand supreme winner here is an example of the artist's work:


----------



## Alcemistnv

Alright, so Buddha and I are going to try our luck xD

Name: Buddha
Age: I've had him for 5 months
CLASS: PET: Veiltail Male
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): I went to the LPS by my college for my birthday, and picked out Buddha mainly because I wanted to get the prettiest one there before the spoiled little kid there did xD
Picture(s): 
















(the below image is warped because of the tank)


----------



## Fabian

what class of colours is a wild colour?


----------



## Sincerely

That would be the multicolor category ;-)

So his or her entry form for class would be like this:

CLASS: COLOR: (What his/her tail type is) Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor(Includes
bicolor)


----------



## bahamut285

Not sure if Show or Pet class, lolol

Name: Starburst
Age: 7 months before she passed away
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon Plakat Marble
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Purchased from Korwhord on Aquabid
Picture(s):


----------



## Thomasdog

Ok... Here we go!  Mind if I enter more than one? Hope not, LOL.
Name: Here Comes the Sun (Sunny)
Age: ~2 before death
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon Female, Cambodian
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Chard56 on Aquabid
Picture(s):


----------



## Thomasdog

Next Entry: 
Name: King of the Half Moon Bay (Moonie)
Age: ~2
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon Male, Blue
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Tropical Fish Store
Picture(s):


----------



## Thomasdog

TeeHee NEXT!
Name: Defender of the Halfmoon Bay (Sparta)
Age: ~6 3/4 months 
CLASS: Halfmoon Male Red Color
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): NiceBettas from Thailand
Picture(s):


----------



## Thomasdog

Phew, last entry
This boy was, and still is my favorite <3
Name: Red White and Blue Sparking Fireworks (Sparky)
Age: ~2 1/2 at time of death
Breed/Color: Veiltail Male, Marble
Class: Pet
How I aquired him: Fish Store
Photos:
































Just a side note:
As I was posting these pics, I was playing music and the song 'If I Die Young' came on and also Adele's 'Someone Like You'... I haven't cried so hard for years. Sparky has been gone for a few months now, and I do believe that the pain will never dull like it has done for my other fish. He was, and still is my soul mate. RIP Red White and Blue Sparking Fireworks. I will never forget you. 

"You know how the time flies,
Only yesterday was the time of our lives."


----------



## Thomasdog

Darned it, I forgot classes on a few.
Sunny: Female Halfmoon Show (If such thing exists, if not just HM show)
Moonie: Pet
Sparta: (Just to clarify) Color, Red HM
Sparky: Pet


----------



## dramaqueen

How many pics are you supposed to submit?


----------



## Thomasdog

Erm... IDK...

I just kinda went overboard and I have NO IDEA how to resize pics.... sigh.... 


Just being Thomasdog


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, I wasn't aiming that at you, Thomas. It's just that everyone is posting 3 and I wondered if that's what we're supposed to do. Lol


----------



## Sincerely

There is no real set limit on how many pictures you want to post,
Just good ones so we can see your beauties!


----------



## xShainax

Can we enter deceased betta's?


----------



## lelei

So, do you enter right here, right now, or is there a link, I have 2 fishy's is that alright?


----------



## Sincerely

Yes you can enter deceased betta's! Just make sure you have nice clear photographs of them ;-)

And Lelei, you enter your betta babies here and enter any time from now until August 1st. You may enter more than one betta, make sure they have their own forms filled out for each of them individually. 

I can't wait to see them! :-D


----------



## lelei

*Pix of My Fishy's for Contest!!*

_*First pic is*_ :
_*Sammy Halfmoon Male:-D*_
_*About 6 Mos. old*_
_*Red, White, &Blue*_
_*Got him in April*_

*2nd Pic is:*
*Sapphire, VeilTail Male:-D*
*Blue, with a lil Red coming out*
*Rescue Fishy..about 3-4 Mos. old*
*Got him in June*


----------



## xShainax

Name: Spitfire
Age: Unknown deceased
Breed/coloration(s): yellow and purple HM
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Got him at Petsmart
Picture(s):


----------



## lelei

I didn't see the form, ughh, I included all pertinent info..


----------



## LebronTheBetta

lelei said:


> I didn't see the form, ughh, I included all pertinent info..


What's your class? Show? Pet? Other?


----------



## lelei

Pet..i guess I have to do it again??


----------



## Sincerely

Nah, its fine ;-) I am keeping tabs on all entries.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Class: Pet
Name: Gabriel
Age: Passed away at 3 years of age on the eve of 7/8/12.
Breed/Coloration(s): Bronze, pink and white OHM male.
How you wound up with the fish(es): Ebay


----------



## miish

So many nice fish are being entered 
I'll enter my little guy in the pet category just for kicks haha
*Class: * Pet
*Name: *Oliver
*Age: *Around 2 I think.
*Breed/coloration(s): * Multicolour Butterfly? - Double veil tail male
*How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):* I was picking up supplies to start setting up his tank and even though I wasn't ready to get a fish I saw him and I couldn't leave the store without him. I ended up spending a lot more money than anticipated that day to make sure I had a tank to put him in!! He ended up being a real feisty guy.
*Picture(s):*


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

aghh soo cuuuute such adorable fish maybe i will enter i forget how to upload them tho lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Do we have a Delta class? Halfmoons should be 180 degrees. No less.


----------



## Sincerely

Yes there is a delta/super delta class ;-)


----------



## flingasian

Name: Hadouken
Age: 1 year 4 month 
CLASS: Halfmoon 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): I got him through a friend who rescues betta from fighting tanks that people have for entertainment 
Picture(s):


----------



## flingasian

*Contest*

Name: Angie
Age: 2 years
CLASS: female (maybe Halfmoon)
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): I got her and another from my girlfriend as a present
Picture(s):


----------



## flingasian

*Contest*

Name: Rawr
Age: 1-2 (age is hazy she was purchase at petco)
CLASS: Example: Female(Halfmoon maybe)
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): I got her and my other fish as a birthday present
Picture(s):


----------



## Rotor

Might as well give this a try!

Name: Kamina
Age: Unsure as I got him from a petstore, i'd wager hes 7-9 months old
Breed/coloration(s)et Male Halfmoon/Dragonscale
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Got him at petsmart as part of my growing fish addiction

Picture(s):


----------



## Whittni

Nice entries people.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Seeing some very nice entries here! people please try to remember to state the class you wish to enter your fish in, if you are unsure of which catagory your fish classes in, let us know and we will enter you into the correct catagory  for example halfmoon or delta but you aren't sure.  Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## Laki

Wow, Kamina is gorgeous! I love everybodies entries!! I'm entering Bowser because I think he's a real stunner. (totally not biased ;-) )
*CATEGORY*: pet
*NAME*: Bowser
*AGE*: Got him from PetSmart on Jan 16 2012 (had him for 6 mths)
*BREED-COLOR*: Combtail, bi-color (I think)
*HOW DID YOU END UP WITH HIM*: My sister and I went to PS and his vibrant colors really struck me. He was also flaring for me in the store so I knew he wasn't sick or anything. He's a great little fish, he will chase fingers and act all tough but I think then he chickens out and he backs down. He's impressive when he puffs up. 
*PICS*:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Beautiful Bettas people!


----------



## bettalover2033

Class: *SHOW*
Name: *(Nicknamed Warrior)*
Age: *Approx. 7 Months Old*
Tail Type/coloration:*Red and Blue Marble HMPK(Halfmoon Plakat)*
Sex: *Female*
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: *Bought as a breeder from Karen (AKA) Martinismommy*
Picture:










Name: *(Not Applicable)*
Age: *Approx. 7 Months Old*
Tail Type/coloration: *Green Butterfly Dragon HMPK*
Sex: *Male*
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: *Bought as a breeder from Karen (AKA) Martinismommy*
Picture:










Excuse the pictures for being so large.


----------



## xShainax

Name: Leo
Age: um.....
CLASS: Pet, VT
How'd You Wind Up With this fish: Saw him at Petsmart and he reminded me of my old betta Spitfire
Picture(s):


----------



## MrVampire181

BL2033.... wasn't that male shown this past season? I'm trying to remember all of Karen's entries.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes. He and his sibling female were shown this season and are just amazing!



MrVampire181 said:


> BL2033.... wasn't that male shown this past season? I'm trying to remember all of Karen's entries.


----------



## MrVampire181

How did he place? He sure is nice c:


----------



## bettalover2033

Best of Show from what I was told.

And the female I think she was either 2nd place or was BoS in her class as well. They are my most prized pair, but are super stubborn.


----------



## MrVampire181

Shoe box those guys. Shoe box, some plants, a styro, plenty of IAL. Keep the temp up.


----------



## bettalover2033

Shoebox?

What do you mean? Like tubs?



MrVampire181 said:


> Shoe box those guys. Shoe box, some plants, a styro, plenty of IAL. Keep the temp up.


----------



## indianabetta

Name:Ashtin Buchanan - fish named MR MOM
Age: 10 months
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon bi-color
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: purchased him and spawned him


----------



## indianabetta

Name: Ashtin Buchanan fish name LUCKY
Age: 8 weeks
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon Bi-color
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: I spawned MR MOM (ABOVE) to a female and got him - he was the lone survivor of the spawn, and I had him in a red solo cup for quite a while raising him


----------



## a123andpoof

Eh I will give this a shot

Name: (If Applicable): Kinzoku
Age: Unknown I have had him around 2 months
Breed/coloration(s): Pet: Marble: King: Plakat
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Fell in love with him at petco. 
Picture(s):


----------



## bettalover2033

Everyone is forgetting to put what class they are entering in.


----------



## a123andpoof

Name: (If Applicable): Sakura
Age: I have had her around 5 months
Breed/coloration(s): Pet: Halfmoon Plakat: Salamander coloring
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Found her at walmart
Picture(s):


----------



## Sincerely

If a class is not given I will be assigning a class. So please make sure to POST WHAT CLASS YOU WANT.


----------



## xShainax

Name: No name
Age: um.....
CLASS: Pet, CT
How'd You Wind Up With this fish: Wanted a new girl for my sorority
Picture


----------



## risingapqh

Name: Spartan
Age: 4 months
Class: Show, HM
How did you wind up with this fish: Bought from Aquabid from Interbettas


----------



## risingapqh

Name: Achilles
Age: 4.5 months
Class: Show, HM
How did you wind up with this fish: Bought from Interbettas


----------



## risingapqh

Name: Midas
Age: 5 months
Class: Probably pet?, HM
How did you wind up with this fish: Bought him at Petco


----------



## bettalover2033

The male in my avatar that I entered, I wanted him to be in a Show class as well as the female.



Sincerely said:


> If a class is not given I will be assigning a class. So please make sure to POST WHAT CLASS YOU WANT.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Ok, noted


----------



## Twilight Storm

*Name*: Flow
*Age*: 1 1/2-ish maybe getting closer to 2 or 3? (bought him on June 16, 2011)
 *Breed/coloration(s)*: Crowntail / Marble / Thai Flag / Monster / multi-color
*Class: *Show*
How You Wound Up With this fish*: Found him at Petsmart shoved in the back of the shelf.
*Picture(s)*: Tried to get the best pics I had.


----------



## Mo

Name: (If Applicable) umm.... Sal... Get it??? *Sal*amander
Age: 3.5 months
CLASS: SHOW: Halfmoon/rosetail Male : Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor?) Salamander
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): thought he was pretty on AB. Ive always wanted to create a salamander line
Picture(s):


----------



## Mo

Name: (If Applicable) splash... She was jumping around and a spazzy fish. Hence why I named her "splash" 
Age: not sure... Guessing 3-4 months 
CLASS: SHOW: Halfmoon female Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor?) Salamander
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): thought she was pretty on AB. Ive always wanted to create a salamander line
Picture(s):


----------



## Mo

Name: (If Applicable) orange
Age: not sure. From petsmart 
CLASS: Pet : Plakat male : Dragon/metallic/copper
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): as I always do I was marveling at the fish in the LPS... I saw this gorgeous guy and just had to have him. He is full of personality 
Picture(s)


----------



## Mo

.Name: (If Applicable) spot
Age: not sure. 3-4 months I believe
CLASS: Pet : HalfMoon male : Butterfly Pattern/Marble
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): well. I just got into breeding bettas and convinced my dad to get this guy for me since he was a stunner. He doesn't have the best form and I don't plan on breeding him so he's a pet
Picture


----------



## bettalover2033

Nice name for Sal.

Are you sure he is 3.5 months? He looks to be at least 6.5-7 months old. Usually 3.5 month old bettas have a tiny clear rim around their fins because they are still growing.

Also, I like your pictures of the Salamander female better.


----------



## Mo

Thank you! I love the name too! I just randomly thought of it... And yeah, the female is very good at taking pics while the male looses interest. And my mistake, he is actually 4 months old. He was 3.7 when I bought him about a week ago


----------



## bettalover2033

Usually I just have one of my males that is very photogenic, but will loose interest as well. Then he'll go back into the plants. So I guess he chooses when he wants to be pictured.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. And to take good pictures I will put them in a small clear glass tank outside.... They usually coward in the back or just stare at you... LOL


----------



## Laki

I feel bad about the pics of Bowser I uploaded. I was trying to get his color and "form".. If these pics are not okay can I submit different pics?
*my original pics are on page 6*


----------



## BeckyFish97

Laki, feel free to send extra pics, just make sure to make it clear that they are of the same fish so we don't make a mistake and judge them both as seperate


----------



## Mo

FRY PHOTO


----------



## Laki

*Extra pics of Bowser*

**FIXED ENTRY**<to fix pictures only>
Bowser
*Class*- pet
*Age*- had him for 6 mths, he was full grown in the store
*Breed/color*- bicolor (I think) combtail


----------



## Sincerely

Yes, you may repost. 

At the top of your new entry please put

*****FIXED ENTRY*****

And then tell us what you fixed, such as
Pictures, class etc.

This goes for everybody ;-)


----------



## Shadyr

Name: Ghost
Age: Unk (estimate ~1 year)
CLASS: Pet - Male Crowntail, Marble
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Found him at PetSmart, loved his white and red coloration at the time. He's changed, but I still love his colors!
Picture(s):

Ghost as purchased (March 2012)










He changed a bit.









Flare for the camera! (Feel honored, he's not often in the mood!)


----------



## xShainax

He looks like TDP


----------



## Shadyr

Name: Chicory
Age: Unk (estimate ~7 months)
CLASS: Pet - Male Super Delta, Mustard Gas (I didn't see that as an option, so my best guess if that doesn't fly is "bi-color" or "blue")
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Another Petsmart find. His cup said half-moon, but I have no evidence to prove it!
Picture(s):

He's happy to pose! Here, "rampant":










Here, with his mossball!









And here, with himself, kinda!


----------



## Shadyr

xShainax said:


> He looks like TDP


If TDP came from a Petsmart, maybe they could be breeder-brothers (from the same breeder?)


----------



## xShainax

Shadyr said:


> If TDP came from a Petsmart, maybe they could be breeder-brothers (from the same breeder?)


He came from a store that is family owned called bensons.


----------



## Whittni

Really nice fish, they have eye appeal.


----------



## Luwanie

*"Ego" Doubletail*

Name: Ego
Age: ~10 months
Breed/coloration(s): Doubletail/Pink-Orange...not sure what qualifies one as "show" or "pet"
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Local pet store after having to dismantle my saltwater aquarium due to inability to take it to college. A betta and small tank is easy to transport a few miles!
Picture(s):



















Thanks for viewing!


----------



## BeckyFish97

I would say show...just a note to everyone, if you wish to enter your fish into the show catagories then please do so, they don't have to be perfect, but please be aware that the show catagories will be a bit more...radical with their judging


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I've been studying show standars everyday now and finally have the hang of it. Mr. V and sincerely and I will be hard to get by now


----------



## dramaqueen

I just thought I'd point out to people who enter the show categories, as Becky pointed out these fish will be judged a little differently so if a judge says your betta has too long of an anal fin or the tail is uneven or something like that please don't get offended. It's meant to be constructive not that you have a crappy looking fish.


----------



## Mo

Thank you for saying that DQ. I don't want people getting defensive.... "spot" my HM would have no chance at winning the show category


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm tempted to enter 2 of mine but... I don't know. Lol


----------



## Mo

C'mon the whole point of this is to have fun. That white male would stand a great chance at winning IMO


----------



## Mo

I think what defines a great "pet" Betta is a beautiful Betta, and a good story behind the purchase or adoption of the Betta. This is what I would vote for


----------



## Mo

I just relized my story for My orange PK male was a bit.... Um.. Informative... Let meh change it


----------



## Mo

*****FIXED ENTRY***** how you wound up eith this fish.

Name: (If Applicable) orange
Age: not sure. From petsmart 
CLASS: Pet : Plakat male : Dragon/metallic/copper
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): as I always do I was marveling at the fish in the LPS... I saw this gorgeous guy and just had to have him. Every time I walk in the room he wiggles and flares at the fish next to him like "look at me isn't this sure little face worth some bloodworms??" "thank you for rescuing me" or even sometimes when his tank is next to a "ladies tank" he gets all big and puffy and is like. "Look at me!"" I would be the best boyfriend for you!" every time I just imagine the other girl just rolling her eyes. He is full of personality and I love him. I hope he lives a long full life that We can both enjoy. His favorite place to fast is all ove the tank. He is like a mini race car all day and virtually never rests
Picture(s)


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you DQ! That's just what I wanted to say.



dramaqueen said:


> I just thought I'd point out to people who enter the show categories, as Becky pointed out these fish will be judged a little differently so if a judge says your betta has too long of an anal fin or the tail is uneven or something like that please don't get offended. It's meant to be constructive not that you have a crappy looking fish.


Well, about the class, the fish can look however you want it to look as long as it is the correct tail type as the show you wish it to be in. It's all your decision to place the fish in whichever class you want (as long as the tail type is in the class you want to place the fish in)

So you can either go for show or pet classes depending in your personal perefference.

Nice male by the way!



Luwanie said:


> Name: Ego
> Age: ~10 months
> Breed/coloration(s): Doubletail/Pink-Orange...not sure what qualifies one as "show" or "pet"
> How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Local pet store after having to dismantle my saltwater aquarium due to inability to take it to college. A betta and small tank is easy to transport a few miles!
> Picture(s):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!


----------



## bettalover2033

Just enter your fish, it's not like you'd be losing anything. Just get a good picture and post it. We want as many entries as possible!



dramaqueen said:


> I'm tempted to enter 2 of mine but... I don't know. Lol


----------



## Mo

I agree.. We are just trying to have fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, I know that you're trying to have fun. It sounds fun. Lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Well than...I look forward to your entrance.



dramaqueen said:


> Oh, I know that you're trying to have fun. It sounds fun. Lol


----------



## KadenJames

Hmm, s'pose I'll try my luck then. 

*Class: *Show
*Name: *HMPKSBM1
*Age: *Approx. 3.5 mos
*Breed/coloration(s): * HMPK, Superblack
*How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):* Importation from Korwhord
*Picture(s):*






























*Class: *Show
*Name: *HMMM1
*Age: *Approx. 5 mos
*Breed/coloration(s): * HM, Marble
*How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):* Importation from TtBetta
*Picture(s):












**Class: *Show*
Name: *HMMFM1*
Age: *Approx. 4 mos*
Breed/colorations(s): *HM, Marble*
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): *Imported from TtBetta*
Picture(s):













**
Class: *Pet*
Name: *Ahri*
Age: *2 Years at death*
Breed/colorations(s): *VT, Marble*
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): *Petco*
Picture(s):












*


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta

*NOTE: I will try and get a better camera soon, so I will upload some better pictures.*

_Class: Pet
Name: Gorgeous
Age: ???
Breed/coloration(s): DT, Blues/Green/Turquoise
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Pet store called 'Mad About Pets'
Picture(s):_


----------



## dramaqueen

How many pics of a fish are we supposed to post?


----------



## Mo

I think as many as you want. One, two, three, etc.


----------



## bettalover2033

DQ, AS many as you feel necessary to show your fish



dramaqueen said:


> How many pics of a fish are we supposed to post?


Kaden, I have to say, your SB male took me by surprise! I love his dorsal. I see I'm going to have some competition in the HMPK show class;-) Again, very nice fish you have!



KadenJames said:


> Hmm, s'pose I'll try my luck then.
> 
> *Class: *Show
> *Name: *HMPKSBM1
> *Age: *Approx. 3.5 mos
> *Breed/coloration(s): * HMPK, Superblack
> *How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):* Importation from Korwhord
> *Picture(s):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Class: *Show
> *Name: *HMMM1
> *Age: *Approx. 5 mos
> *Breed/coloration(s): * HM, Marble
> *How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):* Importation from TtBetta
> *Picture(s):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Class: *Show*
> Name: *HMMFM1*
> Age: *Approx. 4 mos*
> Breed/colorations(s): *HM, Marble*
> How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): *Imported from TtBetta*
> Picture(s):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Class: *Pet*
> Name: *Ahri*
> Age: *2 Years at death*
> Breed/colorations(s): *VT, Marble*
> How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): *Petco*
> Picture(s):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KadenJames

Well, thank you BL. 

Although, your HMPK is quite an impressive competitor. I do often find myself studying the picture in your avatar.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thanks Kaden. Your avatar is quite a looker as well. It reminds me of one of my pictures of just the face of my dragon Dalmatian.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll try to submit one later.


----------



## BettaJen

Hey. Do we all get to vote for these, or are there certain people who do?  
Just wondering.
Beautiful Betta everybody.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Judges decide who's winner. Anyone can enter, just fill out the form. It's for fun!


----------



## BettaJen

Should've paid more attention, thanks. I will enter. 
Name: Maya
Age: Over a year. 
Breed/coloration(s): Veiltail, red. Pet class. 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Pet store.


----------



## Whittni

Your fish has so much character.


----------



## dramaqueen

Name: Unnamed.
Age: 6 months?
Color/breed: halfmoon, white.
How you wound up with this fish: Bought from Petsmart.
Class: Pet quality


----------



## Laki

lol Maya is posing on all his things!


----------



## kfryman

I'll have to enter Mars later... He has alright form, from what I can tell lol, I will just put him in show see what happens.


----------



## BettaJen

Whittni. Your fish has so much character.
Laki. lol Maya is posing on all his things! 
^_^ Thanks.


----------



## cjconcepcion

Name: Charlie
Age: 1 year
Breed/coloration(s):Red dragon HMPK 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): petsmart
Picture(s):


----------



## dramaqueen

Name: Dijon
Age: 1.5 years approximately
Color/breed:Mustard gas plakat
How did you wind up with this fish: Petsmart
Class: pet plakat


----------



## Laki

wow, I love dijon! <3


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I have better pics of him but I couldn't find them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can anyone tell me what my white one is, delta or halfmoon?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Can you get a picture of him flaring? That's the best way to tell.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll try tomorrow. He's sleeping right now and doesn't want to be bothered. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

He looks like a delta. The caudal looks a bit round from what I see in the picture, but yes, a flaring picture is best.


----------



## starrlamia

Name: (If Applicable): Presley
Age: unknown
Breed/coloration(s): Pet Crowntail Bicolour
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): impulse buy at the petstore!
Picture(s):


----------



## starrlamia

Name: (If Applicable): Elvis
Age: unknown
Breed/coloration(s): Pet Crowntail multi
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): impulse buy at the petstore!
Picture(s):


----------



## dramaqueen

Is there going to be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place?


----------



## bettalover2033

dramaqueen said:


> Is there going to be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place?


there will be a BOS and RBOS (Best of Show&Reserve Best of Show) and the prizes will depend on the category won.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you tell now if he's a delta or halfmoon?


----------



## dramaqueen

The pics are kind of blurry and grainy because they were taken with my sucky cellphone.


----------



## Shadyr

Wow, he's pretty Dramaqueen! If there were a such a thing as a "roundtail" I'd go with that, his makes a nice circle shape!


----------



## MrVampire181

Shadyr said:


> Wow, he's pretty Dramaqueen! If there were a such a thing as a "roundtail" I'd go with that, his makes a nice circle shape!


There is such a thing


----------



## dramaqueen

So, is he a halfmoon or delta or a plain old roundtail?


----------



## cjconcepcion

he looks like a cross between a roundtail and a halfmoon or superdelta... put it this way, hes a roundtail with a very big tail fin haha


----------



## dramaqueen

He was labeled as a halfmoon.


----------



## MrVampire181

Round tails are delta tails just with round edges. Straight edges would be delta. 180* spread is HM.


----------



## dramaqueen

So he's a delta with round edges?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i guess i will participate in the fun, but Honeycomb is nothing(as much as i love him XD) compared to all these show-stopping bettas!!!
I want a crown tail soon!

Name: (If Applicable)HONEYCOMB
Age: UNKNOWN(HAD FOR 1 1/2 yrs)
Breed/coloration(s): Currently he is a veitail with cellophane/yellow/white tipped fins. His pigmentation is slowly turning to black on his head (black and red) and body, along with some blue iridescence. 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): PETSMART-GOT HIM FOR MY 10 GALLON TANK-no other tank mates
Picture(s): *ALL MY PICTURES OF HONEYCOMB ARE IN MY ALBUMS*


i just want to give a shootout to everybody judging: Thanks for judging, and your fish are all stunning!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Remember Guys, if you don't assign a class for your fish, Sincerely would assign for you!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Remember Guys, if you don't assign a class for your fish, Sincerely would assign for you!


can you help me Lebron...what would Honeycomb be classified under?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Pet. Honeycomb would be pet.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Pet. Honeycomb would be pet.


Thanks TCT!


----------



## bettalover2033

@DQ: Yes, he'd be a Delta RT(RoundTail)


----------



## xShainax

My betta's pale in comparrisn.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Shaina.


----------



## synoviaus

Name: Firefly
Age: Not sure
Breed/coloration(s): Multicolor Crowntail
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Rescued him from Walmart
Picture(s):


----------



## synoviaus

Can someone evaluate Firefly's finage? He's my only Betta child and just wondering what to look for in a show fish & how he stacks up. I'll love him no matter what.


----------



## Shadyr

xShainax said:


> My betta's pale in comparrisn.


I think as the saying goes...beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And I don't see any ugly bettas in this thread. Most of our Pet class bettas have things that make them less than perfect show fish, but they are all still such pretty fish. I've been enjoying just looking at everyone's pride fish. And some people are obviously very talented with the camera and/or have attention hog fish!


----------



## bettalover2033

The judges will be judging the fish at the end of the entering stage.
He is really nice though! Just be sure to enter the class you want to enter.



synoviaus said:


> Can someone evaluate Firefly's finage? He's my only Betta child and just wondering what to look for in a show fish & how he stacks up. I'll love him no matter what.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

When did they say they were judging?

Also, is there a winner for each tail type of betta fish, or our they all together?


----------



## dramaqueen

I asked if there was a first and se fond place.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dramaqueen said:


> I asked if there was a first and se fond place.


Thanks DQ! I knew that, just i didn't know if there was winners for each tail type


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully we'll get some answers.


----------



## Sincerely

It's in the original post about how placement will be, although it is worded somewhat confusingly. 

Yes there are winners for each tail type, think of it as a
Dog show.

First you have the class (Ex. SHOW: DT MALE) and the best out of that class will then compete against the other tail types in the SHOW categories for BOV: SHOW. This is like winning the group for your dog breed, such as a corgi winning Herding Group. Next, all of the "Group" winners will compete for BOS/RBOS.

Does that help to explain it? ;-)

I hope to see more entries soon!

Hmm, we could do placements in the categories, but I will have to think about that. I am unsure if it will cause unesscesary drama for people asking "why did my fish get 3rd?" etc etc. Also, I was trying to keep the placements simple so it will be easy to judge.


----------



## dramaqueen

You have a point there. We don't want any hard feelings.


----------



## titolatino1970

Name: 
Age: 7 months old
Breed/coloration(s): orange slightly marbled hmpk
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): vangs plakat aquaria
Picture


----------



## bettalover2033

****Make sure you add in your desired class or a class will be assigned to the fish.****

@titolatino: The picture must be clearer to judge his form, finnage, color, ect.


----------



## BettaAngel13

*betta contest*

I would like to enter my long time friend sharkbait a beautiful vibrant red veiltail betta.I just do not know how so please help


----------



## BettaAngel13

*my betta contest entry*

Name:SharkBait
Type:Veiltail
How I wound up with him::I saw him in the pet store when bringing dog to training
he was in filthy water and he looked like he was going to die right then and there so I bought him.
Age:2 bold and bright years


HIS PIC IS MY AVATAR PIC


----------



## Relic

All three in pet class, I reckon. I partially color blind so if I get the colors wrong please correct.

Name: Alduin
Age: Unknown
Breed/coloration(s): Double tail/halfmoon. Metallic green with red fins
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es)etsmart 
Picture(s):

















Name: Napoleon
Age: unknown
Breed/coloration(s): Double tail/halfmoon? multi color, pink,white,purple
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): local pet store
Picture(s):

















Name: Fonz
Age: 1 year
Breed/coloration(s): Veiltail red
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): local pet store
Picture(s):


----------



## LebronTheBetta

**** REMEMBER TO PUT YOUR CLASS **** IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT CLASSES ARE THERE JUST READ THE 1ST PAGE**** IT'S NOT JUST THEIR BREED/COLORATION**** Thank you.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

here i will re-enter to make mine more clear 

*Name:* Honeycomb
*Age:* Unknown, but had for 1 1/2 years
Breed/coloration(s): Veitail, yellow/cellophane/clear fin tips
*How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):*petsmart, he was in the back of the shelf where it was all dark and damp, and was way smaller than the other bettas (runt?)
*Picture(s)*: *You can see all my additional pictures in my albums  but i will include the most recent (as in of yesterday XD)*
*Class:*Pet
Thanks to everybody who helped me and the judges!:lol: I can't wait to participate!

Sorry about my picture-spam lol!


----------



## MasterMegan

*Mighty Maximus!*

Name: Maximus
Age: Around 5 months old
Class: PET: Delta tail, multi-colored
How We Met: Found him at Petco, I loved him because of how he flared at everything! xD
Photos:


----------



## joel bettas

Age:4months. Breed/coloration:green marble halfmoon.  H How you wound up with this fish : i bred him.


----------



## Maura

Class: There wasn't a plakat category in show (only HMPK), so I guess pet...unless that was a typo and PK should have been included?
Name: (If Applicable) Cigano
Age: 4 months
Breed/coloration(s): Giant plakat,  Blues/Green/Turquoise
 How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Bought him from the LPS where I work...just couldn't resist!
Picture(s):


----------



## titolatino1970

mods can u please delete my entry so i can put a clearer picture up thanks in advance tito


----------



## Laki

tito- you can resubmit your picture but include *FIXED ENTRY* as the title of the thread and say what you're fixing. Include all the info again and the clearer picture.


----------



## Whittni

Nice fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Relic, I saw 2 at Petsmart just like your first one, the red and blue doubletail halfmoon. I would have gotten one if I hadn't wanted a female.


----------



## Relic

dramaqueen said:


> Relic, I saw 2 at Petsmart just like your first one, the red and blue doubletail halfmoon. I would have gotten one if I hadn't wanted a female.


Cool beans! I wonder if a small amount of breeders supply petsmart? Maybe mine is kin to the ones you seen. I've got another tank cycling in the babies room and I want to put a white HM betta in it if I can find one...may have to get one on aquabids.


----------



## Shadyr

Pet class
Name: Indigo
Age: Unknown (~1 year)
Breed/coloration(s): Crowntail, Coloration....Judges, help me out - is he a Black/Blue orchid, or should we just go with "blue?'
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): This is my daughter's fish that she got after it turned out we were not good keepers of frogs. His poor rays had gotten curled some, and our debacle with the swampwater didn't help. They have never straightened out, so I suspect he's going to have those hooks and curlies forever, but he's a gorgeous fish anyway when he shows off his colors.
Picture(s):

Overhead...he will hang out, let you take good clear pictures!










Not so much when you try to catch him at the side of the tank. But at least this one shows off some of his coloration. From certain angles and in certain lighting he looks solid black, but he is not!


----------



## xShainax

Name: No name
Age: not sure
Class: Pet
Breed/coloration(s): Dragonscale PK blue/pink
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Got him at Petsmart
Picture(s):


----------



## Junglist

Name: No name
Age:6m
Classet
Breedragon HMPK Metalic Bi-color
How'd I wound:Breeders trade


----------



## Junglist

Name: No name
Age:6m
Classet
Breedragon HMPK Black laced Piebald
How'd I wound:Breeders trade


----------



## Junglist

Name: No name
Age:6m
Classet
Breedragon HMPK Orange Bi-color
How'd I wound:Breeders trade


----------



## Junglist

Name: Bruce Bruce
Age:10m
Classet
Breed:HMPK Dragon King Steel Blue
How'd I wound: Generation 1


----------



## Junglist

Name: Senior Frog
Age:10m
Classet
Breedragon HMPK Grizzled
How'd I wound:Generation 1


----------



## bettalover2033

Junglist, you have really nice fish. Pretty good form.

Though I have to say that they are not ALL dragons. The only true dragon you have is named Bruce Bruce (The steel dragon). The rest are Matallics,


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol My mom loves that last pic. Cute face! Lol


----------



## Jrf456

Name: Skyden
Age: 1 year
CLASS: PET: Veiltail Male
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): I went to my local Petsmart to get some food one day. When I walked past the bettas, I saw this GORGEOUS white bodied male with blue fins. It was love at first sight. I already had two fish at home at this time, but I couldn't resist. Now, (and I don't like to pick favorites.. But I have to..) he is still my favorite betta and I don't know what I'd do without him. 
Picture(s):


----------



## dramaqueen

Name of fish: Morgan
Age: when the picture was taken he was about 1 year old. He is now deceased.
Color/breed: blue and red crowntail.
How you ended up with this fish: He came from Petsmart.
Category: Pet quality


----------



## Laki

Wow, Skyden is gorgeous!
@dramaqueen, Morgan looks like those tri color popsicles ... Rockets I think they're called?


----------



## MrVampire181

Name: B1-2F
Age: 3 1/2 months
Class: HMPK female

EDIT PLEASE REMOVE THIS POST


----------



## MrVampire181

Number: B1-2F
Age: 3 1/2 Months
Class: HMPK female
How I obtained this fish: Bred her. She's so nice that other IBC breeder are sending me fish to breed her with lol. However she is only second to her sister ;-)


----------



## xShainax

Name: Nothing yet
Age: maybe a few months? IDK
Breed/coloration(s): Marble PK I think.
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Got her from Timberland
Picture(s):


----------



## dramaqueen

MrVampire181 said:


> Number: B1-2F
> Age: 3 1/2 Months
> Class: HMPK female
> How I obtained this fish: Bred her. She's so nice that other IBC breeder are sending me fish to breed her with lol. However she is only second to her sister ;-)
> 
> View attachment 60950


:nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen

Laki said:


> Wow, Skyden is gorgeous!
> @dramaqueen, Morgan looks like those tri color popsicles ... Rockets I think they're called?


lol, yeah, he does.


----------



## Jrf456

Tyvm Laki! :3 <3


----------



## titolatino1970

please disreguard my last post i cant get a decent picture of my orange hmpk .
so here are my entries


Name el guapo
Age: 8months
Breed/coloration(s): red blue giant hmpkpk i believe
How'd You Wound Up With this fish bought him from dgb evilvog: 
Picture(s):










Name: (If Applicable)
Age: unsure
Breed/coloration(s): gold yellow dtvt
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: char56
Picture(s):


----------



## BAMAS

*Class: * Pet
*Name: Draco*
*Age: *1+ years
*Breed/coloration(s): * Dragon HMPK / Greenish Blue w/ some Red wash fins
*How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es):* Saved him from Petsmart.
(looks like wild type imbellis) ?

video of self reflection ---
VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7bFSJCPUOA&feature=autoplay&list=ULn55wg26FfdI&playnext=1


----------



## synoviaus

Junglist I really love your fish especially that 2nd male. Very Frosty!!!


----------



## Tyler

Here's a halfmoon show betta for the Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor) or
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale categories, I guess he would fit into both. Which class would it be?


----------



## dramaqueen

Show halfmoon. I believe that one belongs to Bettas Rule who used to be a member here.


----------



## Tyler

It very possibly did, because I bought it very recently on aquabid. It also could be just a very similar fish.


----------



## Pilot00

:nicefish: everyone!


----------



## Thrifty Bee

CLASS: Pet
Name: Red
Age: 2-3 months
Breed/coloration(s): Veiltail Male/Red
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Bought at Walmart.


----------



## Thrifty Bee

CLASS: Pet
Name: Blue
Age: 2-3 months
Breed/coloration(s): Veiltail Male/Blue
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Bought at Walmart.


----------



## Mo

FRY PHOTO


----------



## Twilight Storm

Laki said:


> Wow, Skyden is gorgeous!
> @dramaqueen, Morgan looks like those tri color popsicles ... Rockets I think they're called?


I think they used to be called Bomb Pops when I was little then the word bomb became taboo and they changed it lol

DQ -your fish in question looks like my Chula who passed away as well RIP to both *hugs the memories*

BTW good luck to all, including all the judges who have to sort and rate all these great pictures!! I love looking at everyones betta pictures. It's so nice to see everyones fish.  

Only two days left to enter after tonight!!


----------



## Junglist

CLASS: Pet
Name: Bruno
Age: 19m
Breed/coloration(s):King PK / Malaysian 
How'd You Wound Up: Hawaii's Local Breeder
Father of the 1st Generation


----------



## Tobythefish

Class: ? 
Name: Frozone
Age: about 5-6 months
Breed:HMPK 
coloration: Copper
How'd you wound up with this fish: got him off AB


----------



## teeneythebetta

*PET *
*Name: *Teeney
*Age: *7 months?? (ive had her 4 months)
*Breed/coloration(s):* VT female- orange
*How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es)*: I was at walmart and picked up a blue VT male. I went and asked my parents if i could get him and surprisingly, they said yes! I went back and found a tank but then I saw an orange blob moving in the distance. I walked over where the females were. I was surprised to see a bright colored female, because at that time I had thought all female bettas were dull & boring. I was wrong. Teeney chose me. 
*Picture(s):*


----------



## MrVampire181

Class: Multi halfmoon
Age: 11 weeks
Type: Halfmoon, multi color
How I got this fish: Purchased from IBC Grand Champion Karen Mac Auley, grandfather was the blue Best Of Show male at the California show in March I believe.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire, You are entering the Show Class if I'm correct?


----------



## Laki

===Contest closed=== (???)


----------



## Sincerely

It closes at 12:00 PM so in about 45 minutes ;-)

I will organize everything so tonight judging can begin!


----------



## Laki

lol it's nearly 1pm here!! I got Bowser in long ago though  It's going to be a tough decision! Good luck everyone!


----------



## bettalover2033

Class: Show
Age: unknown
Type: HMPK Copper Ges


----------



## bettalover2033

Class: Show
Age: 7 months old
Type: HMPK SUPER RED FEMALE


----------



## bettalover2033

Class: show
Age: 7 months old
Type: HMPK SUPER RED MALE


----------



## Mo

As far As I know it has closed as of 13 minutes ago


----------



## teeneythebetta

@BL2023
Haha nice timing! One minute to spare! 
Pretty bettas btw


----------



## Sincerely

*****the contest is now officially closed*****


----------



## bettalover2033

I love last minute entries


----------



## bettalover2033

Lol thanks. Yeah, I've been meaning to post them, but It took for e contest to be a minute from being over so I could post them.




teeneythebetta said:


> @BL2023
> Haha nice timing! One minute to spare!
> Pretty bettas btw




*Good Luck EVERYONE!*


----------



## Mo

I am currently working on sorting out properly filled out entries. And your color category may be changed if it would fit better somewhere else


----------



## bettalover2033

If we don't wish for the fish to be moved (like me) I'd rather not have the color changed for my fish.  well whoever can say if they wish to have their fish moved or not of course.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes both of the fish I entered were in the show class.


----------



## Bacon Is Good

My fish was pet class


----------



## starrlamia

Thanks for your hard work! I am excited to see the winners
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too. When will the results be posted?


----------



## MrVampire181

We're judging in 30 minutes I believe.


----------



## starrlamia

Oh wow that's faster than I expected!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaJen

Good luck everyone and a big thanks to those who organized. 
:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

It's most likely going to take a few days because everyone is all over the place. We have to find the best way to communicate.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, that's fine. Lol. I'm sure it's going to take awhile.


----------



## synoviaus

Looking forward to the results! This is my first contest!


----------



## miish

I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hurry up, judges!! Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

O my! Are the judges done yet lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

We're still er... Judging.


----------



## dramaqueen

Patience, guys. I'm sure the judges are hard at work trying to figure things out.


----------



## teeneythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Hurry up, judges!! Lol





dramaqueen said:


> Patience, guys. I'm sure the judges are hard at work trying to figure things out.


Haha DQ youre funny ;D


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes....I'm Probabaly going to do a summary of each fish so you all get to see why or why not you won.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

My first comment was supposed to be funny. The second one was more serious. lol


----------



## Whittni

lol, To Everyone who has won and participated I'd like to give the gift of this printable award:
COLOR: http://i49.tinypic.com/o90kg4.jpg









GREYSCALED: http://i47.tinypic.com/x0r1n4.jpg


----------



## bettalover2033

I like the blue one...

Also whittni..I'm a judge too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Those are cool.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

those are beautiful! Cant wait to see the results!\
Lol my first comment was also supposed to be funny 
@Lebron-cant wait!

I just wanted t thank all the judges for their hard work and taking time to do this! also i thank Whittini for creating this thread!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

No problem. Just remember, it was REALLY hard for the judges to choose and sorry to keep you in suspense. Lol


----------



## lelei

Are the final results in yet???


----------



## LebronTheBetta

No, we're still judging. It's... Complicated.


----------



## lelei

Oh I just love the Award certificates..I am sooo exited, now more than eva..Whoo hoo, Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## lelei

LebronTheBetta said:


> No, we're still judging. It's... Complicated.


 
Should we look for the results, winners here, or on a separate thread??;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I think there's a different thread.


----------



## synoviaus

This is great! Looking forward to reading the feedback.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

can't wait!


----------



## dramaqueen

The suspense is building!!! Rofl


----------



## MrVampire181

Now you know what it's like for an actual person to show lol. I read nothing but "WHEN ARE THE RESULTS BEING POSTED????!!" by other breeders lol. Except they actually ship their fish to be judged lol.


----------



## Whittni

bettalover2033 said:


> I like the blue one...
> 
> Also whittni..I'm a judge too.


Ohp - Sorry about that...this was made early on..I'll add your username tomorrow.


----------



## bettalover2033

No problem


----------



## Whittni

*Here's that FIXED Particiapation Banner for everyone:
*


----------



## dramaqueen

Are we getting the winners announced tonight?


----------



## ao

:O subscribes*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

My question i the same as DQ


----------



## dramaqueen

*plays Jeopardy music*


----------



## ao

oh the suspense....-A-


----------



## Laki

I keep checking too! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

How much longer is this going to take?


----------



## ao

wasnt it tonighhhhhtttt?


----------



## miish

I'm sure the judges are going as fast as they can  Maybe they're in different time zones?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Judges, take your time, I would rather the decision be made with a lot of thought than with great haste.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think they've already had 2-3 days.


----------



## Laki

Try 5-6

I'm impatient but I guess collaborating with a hundred other judges across multiple time zones can be hard. I'll wait the extra few days to hear each individual synopsis! someone said they were doing a case by case of EACH entrant and saying why or why not it was chosen!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Laki said:


> Try 5-6
> 
> I'm impatient but I guess collaborating with a hundred other judges across multiple time zones can be hard. I'll wait the extra few days to hear each individual synopsis! someone said they were doing a case by case of EACH entrant and saying why or why not it was chosen!


Yes I appreciate all the work being put into this and I think the case by case judging is a really great idea.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think writing a summary on everyone 's entry is a great idea. I wonder how many entries we have. And I don't think we have hundreds of judges. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thank you judges for taking your time, i appreciate you putting all your thoughts into your work!!! ^-^ 

eeeek! I am excited!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

wait a second.. are the results on a different thread?


----------



## indianabetta

Does it?! If it is posted somewhere else, please someone post a link because Im not seeing it!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

me neither!


----------



## Laki

On both this thread and the original one (titled the same but until July 15) the judges will post the link to the new thread. DOn't worry, we will get the link!


----------



## Sincerely

I just realized posted my response in the wrong link.

I will have results posted tonight!
I am sorry for the long wait!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sincerely said:


> I just realized posted my response in the wrong link.
> 
> I will have results posted tonight!
> I am sorry for the long wait!


eeekkkkk! So excited! Cant wait to see the results! This is my first ever "show"! :-D:lol:

You don't have to be sorry!


----------



## tpocicat

YAYYYY!! Even though I didn't enter a fish, I'm excited to see who won and why.


----------



## Htennek

4:45 pm USA central time. 
Waiting for the results. 

Excitement is rotting my body parts! xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Htennek said:


> 4:45 pm USA central time.
> Waiting for the results.
> 
> Excitement is rotting my body parts! xD


That made me laugh, but eww ! ^-^


----------



## ao

I'm excited too!


----------



## dramaqueen

I saw this on a Christmas card. From the dog :It's Christmas! On the inside if said: couldn't you just pee from all the excitement! Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dramaqueen said:


> i saw this on a christmas card. From the dog :it's christmas! On the inside if said: Couldn't you just pee from all the excitement! Lol




lol!


----------



## teeneythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> I saw this on a Christmas card. From the dog :It's Christmas! On the inside if said: couldn't you just pee from all the excitement! Lol


Funny I had a jack russel that would be so excited when we would get home, we had to take her cage outside & let her out otherwise she would pee on the floor because of how excited she was that we were home xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Funny I had a jack russel that would be so excited when we would get home, we had to take her cage outside & let her out otherwise she would pee on the floor because of how excited she was that we were home xD


Ive had a dog like that before too. I had a rat terrier, pretty similar to russels, but this one was a little bit of a bugger also  Pretty similar looking breeds, and VERY smart too


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Ive had a dog like that before too. I had a rat terrier, pretty similar to russels, but this one was a little bit of a bugger also  Pretty similar looking breeds, and VERY smart too


Aww. I think she may have been part rat terrier because her ears were odd. One would be jack russel like and the other would stand up like a rat terrier.
Haha! She was a cutie. I also had a mini JRT named chewy he was such a sweetie


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww. I think she may have been part rat terrier because her ears were odd. One would be jack russel like and the other would stand up like a rat terrier.
> Haha! She was a cutie. I also had a mini JRT named chewy he was such a sweetie


Chewy? How cute!

My RT had one regular straight-up ear, and one floppy one ;D It just never would stay pointed straight up like the other one lol:-D


----------



## teeneythebetta

Lol I love how the subject changed so quickly :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Lol I love how the subject changed so quickly :-D


I know I'm talkative 

Cant wait for the results!!


----------



## BettaJen

Me too.


----------



## dramaqueen

We may as well talk while we're waiting.. lol


----------



## Sincerely

Sorry! We are doing the critiques for SHOW classes and we should be done. You guys posted some nice fish so its harder than we thought!


----------



## BettaJen

We appreciate it!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks for the update. OK everyone, get ready!! Lol


----------



## Htennek

I get the feeling that we need a drum roll


----------



## ao

The drumroll has been rolling for the past few days :O


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

drumroll>>>>>dadadadadadadadada....DUH DUMMMMMMMMMM!!!! lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

And the winners are:


----------



## ao

dum dum dummmmmmmmm


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't keep us in suspense! lol


----------



## ao

dq has been fightig her non-mod for a while now


----------



## Htennek

11:50 pm US central time
Still waiting for the results to come

SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!


----------



## dramaqueen

12:54 here.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hoping to find out before I go to bed. I only got 2 hours of sleep last night for some inexplicable reason and took a two hour nap this afternoon. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, well, I guess I'll read about it in the morning. I just can't stay up any later.


----------



## bettalover2033

Sorry to be the bearer of sad news. We have decided that we are not going to finish tonight.

I know you all were so excited to hear about it today, but we just can't finish tonight. We should be able to get them all done and posted by 8:00pm EST time. We apologize for the delay. We figured the best way to do this and should be done by 8:00pm.

Thank you guys for being so patient with us. It's our first Show Contest and we just needed to get everything together in order. Thank you for understanding!

-BL2033 and Other Judges.


----------



## Bacon Is Good

Its okay take your time


----------



## ao

*Drum roll continues*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Continuing drum roll.... Du dum du dum DUH DUMMMMM!!!

Take your time, no worries


----------



## teeneythebetta

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming swimming swimming.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Dory!!!!!!


----------



## lelei

Good thing I am not a fingernail biter..lol..(still hear that drum rolllllllllllllllll....hahaha


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Teeney. Hopefully we will have results tonight.


----------



## Shadyr

It's a contest for fun, so keep up the good work, and we'll all be wandering aimlessly around, clicking update every 5 minutes, but no pressure ;-)


----------



## lelei

Are we still looking here for final results, or a new thread post??


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i think they said they will be posting on both the threads for this show, no new ones.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think the results will be posted in a new thread.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Lol. I thought they were going to make a new thread and post the link on this thread xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tpocicat

Patience is such a hard thing especially when you're waiting for something. Hohum ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## dramaqueen

*Plays Jeopardy theme song*


----------



## bettalover2033

The results are coming up in just a few for the SHOW categories...We are still working on the PET categories


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Cant wait! I am literally giddy with excitement lol!


----------



## ao

I hoping this will brighten my 3 hr delay on my connecting flight....


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ugggh 3 hours? sheesh


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess it won't be posted until tomorrow.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dramaqueen said:


> I guess it won't be posted until tomorrow.




Darn it! hahah so close! and the drumroll continues...


----------



## dramaqueen

The drum is going to get worn out from such s long drumroll. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dramaqueen said:


> The drum is going to get worn out from such s long drumroll. Lol


yep


----------



## ao

oh poop. time to buy a new drum!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aokashi said:


> oh poop. time to buy a new drum!


hahhaha


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep. You'll be drumming all night.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

........


----------



## ao

headacheeeeeee 
whyyyyy are all my flights delayed todayyyyy?????????


----------



## dramaqueen

I hate flying. Every time I do something happens. Lost luggage, mechanical problems, no crew, no pilot, etc.


----------



## ao

no pilot...? now thats new... 
my first flight was delayed and there were 25 planes waiting to get out.. it was epic plane traffic. like car jam, but plane jam...


----------



## Sincerely

So, we have the results, we are just making it all nice and pretty for you to read. It will take a few more hours to complete. Either late tonight or tomorrow it will be done! I think everyone deserves a cookie for being so patient with us. ;-)

Thank you~
Sincerely


----------



## dramaqueen

One time they didn't have a gate for us to pull up to and we had to sit on the runway.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG can't wait for results!!! mmmmmm cookies....


----------



## ao

:O cookies.. i need one. this headache is killing me...
@dq - thats some epic place to sit...


----------



## dramaqueen

lol We're going to Texas for christmas and I wonder what'll happen this time. Last time I went to Texas, coming back I couldn't find my luggage so I was trying to find out who to talk to when I spotted something leaning up against a wall. It was my suitcase.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

0.0


----------



## dramaqueen

I could tell you all kinds of stories. Lol. I might make a thread in the journal section telling some of my stories.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

That would be awesome!


----------



## lelei

Are they done?? Did the results get posted yet??


----------



## bettalover2033

Not yet. I'm finishing up the list now


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG i am so excited!!! Can't wait to congratulate everybody!!


----------



## KadenJames




----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^

That picture....made me laugh..SO HARD!


----------



## dramaqueen

Time to resume the drumroll. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dududduududhdhdudhdudhdud duh, duh........DUM DUM DUH!


----------



## dramaqueen

Rofl!


----------



## ao

:O
al...most... there!


----------



## dramaqueen

Any day now. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ack i can't wait! I am glued to this thread!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It'll probably be done by 12am EST. Don't worry about it. Judging was already hard.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yay! I know, it must be a lot of work!


----------



## dramaqueen

What is the delay now?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^

haha oh, DQ....


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Hard work...? Sincerely is sorting everything out. Patience is KEY. Well, that's what I said to my cousin. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry but I want to know what the problem is and why we've had delay after delay.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hard work...? Sincerely is sorting everything out. Patience is KEY. Well, that's what I said to my cousin. Lol


Patience IS key. :-D Thats exactly what i was going to say 

Take your time! I am sure whatever Sincerely is doing will be great!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

No you don't have to be sorry. You're waiting for results. All of you are, even me.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Idk what to say...

Oh, I know!

It even makes the milk taste like tac-os <3


----------



## Laki

I hate to keep coming here without a link to the new thread!! And everyone keeps posting!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Idk what to say...
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> It even makes the milk taste like tac-os <3




hahah what?!?!?!

:-D:-D:-D

I LOVE your new signature about Pits! I hate how people treat them! Isn't it horrible?!! Most of the time its the owner not the dog...ugggh it upsets me! I always rescue my dogs and animals for that matter -its a good message


----------



## dramaqueen

We're talking because we're waiting. lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hahah what?!?!?!
> 
> :-D:-D:-D
> 
> I LOVE your new signature about Pits! I hate how people treat them! Isn't it horrible?!! Most of the time its the owner not the dog...ugggh it upsets me! I always rescue my dogs and animals for that matter -its a good message


Ahahaha.. It's a Harry styles/1D insider and it was in my mind at thy moment  lol

Oh yeah thanks  <3


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hahah what?!?!?!
> 
> :-D:-D:-D
> 
> I LOVE your new signature about Pits! I hate how people treat them! Isn't it horrible?!! Most of the time its the owner not the dog...ugggh it upsets me! I always rescue my dogs and animals for that matter -its a good message


Ahahaha.. It's a Harry styles/1D insider and it was in my mind at thy moment  lol

Oh yeah thanks  <3 my siggy is kinda a mess ATM I just kinda added random crap on there lol need to clean it up and make it perty :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Ahahaha.. It's a Harry styles/1D insider and it was in my mind at thy moment  lol
> 
> Oh yeah thanks  <3


I <3 Harry! Sheesh, who dosent? lol


But i love your signature!!! hhaa noooooo.....keep it! Atleast the part about Pits!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I <3 Harry! Sheesh, who dosent? lol


Losers! Lol it's from the one direction cartoon on YouTube... Let me get a Link so you can see it it's amazingggg  I will keep the siggy just change some fonts and colors lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Losers! Lol it's from the one direction cartoon on YouTube... Let me get a Link so you can see it it's amazingggg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG ok!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Okay here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o3fcUH-yPQ&feature=plcp

In september there's supposed to be one with their actual voices *faints* hahahahhaha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Okay here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o3fcUH-yPQ&feature=plcp
> 
> In september there's supposed to be one with their actual voices *faints* hahahahhaha


thanks! Gonna watch it right now!


----------



## Relic

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hahah what?!?!?!
> 
> :-D:-D:-D
> 
> I LOVE your new signature about Pits! I hate how people treat them! Isn't it horrible?!! Most of the time its the owner not the dog...ugggh it upsets me! I always rescue my dogs and animals for that matter -its a good message


Pits are beautiful dogs. But for the rest of my life I will never trust another one....especially one that I don't know it's complete blood line. And I use to always be the type of person who said it was the owner's not the animal's fault when something happened.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Relic said:


> Pits are beautiful dogs. But for the rest of my life I will never trust another one....especially one that I don't know it's complete blood line. And I use to always be the type of person who said it was the owner's not the animal's fault when something happened.


Hmm... Well they are bred to be human friendly so that the people fighting them would not be attacked.. Attacking people is not their purpose..

They don't "turn" every dog will show some sort of agression, it won't just wag it's tail and have angel eyes then eat your face off.


----------



## LionCalie

The suspense for the results is killing me! :tongue:


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too! lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

@Teeney..I ROFLMAO'd at that vid loll


----------



## starrlamia

teeneythebetta said:


> Hmm... Well they are bred to be human friendly so that the people fighting them would not be attacked.. Attacking people is not their purpose..
> 
> They don't "turn" every dog will show some sort of agression, it won't just wag it's tail and have angel eyes then eat your face off.


 good post! There are aggressive dogs in every breed, and it usually has to do with bad breeding and owner's lack of training/understanding. I would have one in a heartbeat if they werent banned here.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^

Well put


----------



## teeneythebetta

starrlamia said:


> good post! There are aggressive dogs in every breed, and it usually has to do with bad breeding and owner's lack of training/understanding. I would have one in a heartbeat if they werent banned here.


Thanks! Wow I didn't know canada banned them too. (or is it just where u live in Canada?) I know the UK doesn't allow them...


----------



## starrlamia

teeneythebetta said:


> Thanks! Wow I didn't know canada banned them too. (or is it just where u live in Canada?) I know the UK doesn't allow them...


 Im in Ontario and they are banned here. They are banned in a few other places in the Country as well but not the country as a whole. We are fighting to have it overturned.


----------



## dramaqueen

10:00 pm and all is well. lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i would fight to have it overturned too


----------



## Relic

teeneythebetta said:


> Hmm... Well they are bred to be human friendly so that the people fighting them would not be attacked.. Attacking people is not their purpose..
> 
> They don't "turn" every dog will show some sort of agression, it won't just wag it's tail and have angel eyes then eat your face off.


The problem is they are OVER bred. 
When I was a growing up I was always around large breed dogs. My mom bred Mastifs for years then she bred Rotts and even German Shepards. So I know large breed dogs are not easy to raise and care for and they do require a certain amount of respect{any dog for that matter} 
There are to many people out there who want these dogs for the "cool factor"..they are mistreated and mishandled..these mistreated and mishandled dogs have pups...then those pups grow up and have more pups..before you know it you have a whole line of mistreated dogs that end up in shelters or in the hands of other incapable "owners". I have nothing but respect for those capable of taking care of dogs like pits. They need more than the average person is willing to give.
A few years ago my cousin had a pair of pits that he got from the local shelter. He had them for probably 6 months or so, And they seemed the perfect dogs...well behaved, well trained and great with the kids. I even let my then 6 year old daughter play with them {supervised of course}
I've never been one to believe that a dog can just "snap" but that is exactly what these dogs did...my cousins wife was sleeping in the recliner when the big female grabbed her by the leg, drug her to the floor and started biting any place it could reach..the male joined in and they literary tore her to shreds...My cousins daughter woke up to the screaming and tried to get the dogs off her mother when they turned on her..they chased her out the door and caught her in the street where they tore her up pretty bad as well. My cousins wife got it so bad that she is still going through surgeries to reconstruct parts of her body. No one knows what set these dogs off...my cousin's wife and his daughter where doing nothing to provoke an attack...they where sleeping! I mean it when I say these dogs where model pets before that.


----------



## teeneythebetta

starrlamia said:


> Im in Ontario and they are banned here. They are banned in a few other places in the Country as well but not the country as a whole. We are fighting to have it overturned.


Aww well I hope they do! If they want To ban one breed, it makes more sense to ban all dogs as a whole. Since any breed is capable.

The only dangerous thing about my pitties is their tails. Their tails are reaalllly hard so when they wag them it really hurts to get hit in the face haha 

I have a few pics in my album <3


----------



## teeneythebetta

Okay I'm going to end the discussion on my breed because there's an entire thread dedicated to the lovers and the haters of these beautiful dogs... I'm sorryabout your cousin's wife. 

Thanks for the discussion guys. 

Glas you like the video MRB. I love it! Did you see the video about them pranking the guys? A "pregnant" lady (wasn't actually pregnant, just pretending) was gonna interview them an then acted like she was going into labor!


----------



## starrlamia

anxious for results haha


----------



## Relic

What's this thread about any way?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Relic said:


> What's this thread about any way?


:shock: Are you serious?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Relic said:


> What's this thread about any way?


It was a betta contest. Were just talking while waiting for the results lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :shock: Are you serious?


LOOOL :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relic

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :shock: Are you serious?


Very rarely.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Relic said:


> Very rarely.


lol :-D


----------



## Relic

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> lol :-D


I'm that guy who annoys everyone, because they can't figure out when I'm being serious or when I'm joking around. I've had to resort to using different color text on some forums when I am being serious.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

well, i guess thats a good idea


----------



## teeneythebetta

Relic said:


> I'm that guy who annoys everyone, because they can't figure out when I'm being serious or when I'm joking around. I've had to resort to using different color text on some forums when I am being serious.


Lol. Yeah i feel stupid now for taking you seriously! 
Maybe you should use colors here too


----------



## Relic

teeneythebetta said:


> Lol. Yeah i feel stupid now for taking you seriously!
> Maybe you should use colors here too


Ok..but I'm not gonna tell anyone whether colored text means I'm serious or joking around!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

well that is going to be a challenge...


----------



## teeneythebetta

Relic said:


> Ok..but I'm not gonna tell anyone whether colored text means I'm serious or joking around!


Are you joking? ;D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ack i can't wait for results!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

I was playing with a piece of crushed ice with my cat, sliding it on the floor. It was like 2 cm x 2 cm... And so I threw it and she caught it in her paws. Aww. <3 

Go here to play the girls vs guys game I made on the forum-> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110362


----------



## Relic

RESULTS ARE IN!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Omg omg omg omg omg........!!!!!!


Its a trap! I just got Rick Rolle'd.....i feel pathetic lol


Its a trap!!!


grrrr Relic....


----------



## teeneythebetta

Dx

It says "cannot load movie" idk if there's a prob with the video or if my iPod just can't view it -_- poop.


----------



## dramaqueen

What IS this thread for anyway? lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

Hahahaha I almost fell for It but my iPod didn't let me 

I'm desperate okay!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

grrr i fell for it..unfortunately...


----------



## dramaqueen

I fell for it but didn't watch the whole thing.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well it's close to midnight and we still have no results. Maybe this time tomorrow.


----------



## teeneythebetta

What was the video of?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Htennek

Fell for it, but watched it till' the end. I love that song! xD


----------



## indianabetta

That was just  (sad face) I screamed "the results are in" my husband is all like " HUH?" and then i clicked on the link, UGHH


----------



## registereduser

Relic said:


> RESULTS ARE IN!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


That's hilarious! :tease:


----------



## dramaqueen

Bad Relic! *get's out banhammer* lol JK


----------



## indianabetta

I guess the results wont be on tonight? I have been patiently waiting over here


----------



## LionCalie

Me too... I thought for sure it would be today/tonight. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess the judges went to bed early. lol I guess we'll get the results sometime before Christmas.


----------



## bettalover2033

THE RESULTS ARE IN!

Really guys I'm posting the thread right now. I have everything set up, but I have to post it half and half because it's over the limited characters..


----------



## dramaqueen

That's fine. You can post the show winners then the pet winners.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to have to go to bed soon. I have to get up kind of early so I guess I won't see the results until morning.


----------



## ao

:O is it here yet???


----------



## Laki

\@[email protected]/ .....


----------



## dramaqueen

No. What happened to the results? I'm trying to be patient but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Sheep..


----------



## ao

dramaqueen said:


> No. What happened to the results? I'm trying to be patient but this is getting ridiculous.


Allow me to give you a free massage whilst you wait madame

but yes... when are the results coming outtttt?


----------



## ao

Does anyone want free betta art whilst you wait?


----------



## indianabetta

Aokashi i call first dibs!!!! I have wanted one from you for forever!


----------



## indianabetta

His name is Mr mom


----------



## indianabetta

I dont really care if it does or doesnt have the snail in the picture


----------



## ao

indianabetta said:


> Aokashi i call first dibs!!!! I have wanted one from you for forever!


you caught me at the right time 
I wassss going to ask if you would trade me one of your fabulous fishies for a piece of at or two. lolol I'm glad I resisted the temptation. 
so what would you like drawn? these will be quicker than the ones I normally do


edit: LOL too fast! ok Im on it!


----------



## indianabetta

Aokashi I would even be willing to do a trade, I make pillow cases with Bettas on them (see my avatar) I take your image and hand embroider it onto a pillow case that I make for your throw pillow


----------



## indianabetta

OH I could send you some fishies, i dont mind


----------



## indianabetta

Did you see the picture I posted on the previous page? His name is Mr Mom and even though I breed bettas, and have numerous ones, he is my favorite, and he is by far the most spoiled, with a ten gallon tank all to himself thats planted with real plants


----------



## ao

Lololol you see so excited! yup I saw it =D free art is free art  I'll ask you about a trade another day


----------



## indianabetta

Ok cool, ya im a Photographer, and i love EVERYTHING artistic, my grandmother was a painter, and learned some from her, but I LOVE your style, something from you would be tattoo worthy for sure, I may have to pay you to design me one someday!


----------



## indianabetta

Could you make a bubble nest above him? I think that would look amazing and perfect for him because his name is Mr mom and has always been a great father and nester


----------



## ao

Here we go 


edit: loloolol let me edit that bubble nest in


----------



## LynnO

aokashi said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> edit: loloolol let me edit that bubble nest in


Oh that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## ao

done!

I'm still taking more orders =D


----------



## indianabetta

OMG OMG OMG!! IM IN LOVE WITH IT!!! could you send to my email? my email address is [email protected] I will def be printing this off!


----------



## ao

indianabetta said:


> OMG OMG OMG!! IM IN LOVE WITH IT!!! could you send to my email? my email address is [email protected] I will def be printing this off!


I don't think it's high res enough to print T_____T


----------



## indianabetta

Well then I could still put it at my facebook photo


----------



## indianabetta

Thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou!!!!


----------



## SpookyTooth

Been monitoring this thread for ages! Good luck to all of you and aokashi that is GORGEOUS!!! Wow!


----------



## ao

Sent! Any one else?


----------



## LynnO

aokashi said:


> Sent! Any one else?


Gosh - I would love one. How do I request?


----------



## inareverie85

Wow - can I get one?


----------



## KadenJames

Aokashi.... Please? :-D :-D


----------



## SpookyTooth

I'd love one, too but I didn't enter the contest and I don't have any super clear photos of Kaze... hehe. Looking forward to seeing any others that are made though!


----------



## ao

LynnO said:


> Gosh - I would love one. How do I request?


Sure  just post the picture you would like drawn 
sorry guys! I can only take one at a time.... until the results are out =D


----------



## indianabetta

hey i dont remember how to change my avatar image, anybody remember?


----------



## Timberland

Id love one of Titan! I just love his unique scales 










Please and thank you!


----------



## indianabetta

I figured out how yay


----------



## dramaqueen

aokashi said:


> Sure  just post the picture you would like drawn
> sorry guys! I can only take one at a time.... until the results are out =D


How much do you charge and is it something you mail or do we print the drawing from a computer?


----------



## indianabetta

you just save the image on your computer, she doesnt send it to you in the mail


----------



## registereduser

If I don't see a results thread when I get home tonight I'm gonna pick out my own favorites from the entries here and make my own winners thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, ok. Thanks. I might have to have one.


----------



## LynnO

aokashi said:


> Sure  just post the picture you would like drawn
> sorry guys! I can only take one at a time.... until the results are out =D


Can you use my Avatar pic? See my album for a larger version.


----------



## indianabetta

I think she/he is busy painting them


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll have to post a pic of one of my fish later when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## ao

Heehee, sorry I was eating breakfast.
I'll get to drawing LynnO's 
Dq and Myrainbownbettafish can have a special spot since they've been here waiting since forever :3
or rather... drumrolling since forever

oh and i'm a she


----------



## LynnO

aokashi said:


> Heehee, sorry I was eating breakfast.
> I'll get to drawing LynnO's
> Dq and Myrainbownbettafish can have a special spot since they've been here waiting since forever :3


I don't mind waiting at all if you need to bump someone up. I only have 4 ics in my album - please use whichever one you like best.


----------



## bettalover2033

_*guys the results are up.'


just please do not post any comments until i tell you im done with them. Thank you!!*_


----------



## KadenJames

Yay! I took best female HM. :-D

:welldone:


Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I lost... Oh, well.  It's great for Twilight.  I guess I could try next time. Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you Aokashi.


----------



## ao

lynno said:


> please use whichever one you like best.


yayyyyy results are out!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Congrats to all the winners and Thank you to EVERYONE that has entered.

Remember not to post anything yet...I'll post the link here when you can all comment

Almost done. There are over 30 entries in the Show category alone...

And then over 100 entries for the PET Classes


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## bettalover2033

The results are in!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1194774#post1194774

EVERYONE GO COMMENT AND POST YOUR RESPONSES TO IT!!;-)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aokashi said:


> Heehee, sorry I was eating breakfast.
> I'll get to drawing LynnO's
> Dq and Myrainbownbettafish can have a special spot since they've been here waiting since forever :3
> or rather... drumrolling since forever
> 
> oh and i'm a she


YAYYAYAAYAZZZZ!!! You remember me!!! 

I am so excited!!!:-D

Thanks so much!

You can pick a pic from my albums..pick your favorite...any one you want to paint/draw 

Thanks!

ps, yep i love my epic drumroll haha dumdumdumdumdumd...DUH DUM!


RESULTS!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LynnO

aokashi said:


> yayyyyy results are out!!!!!



OMG - I LOVE IT!! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yay! Cant wait for my original artwork from Aokashi!

Congratulations to ALL participants and winners!


----------



## miish

Ohh congrats to the winners! There sure were a lot of nice fish!! I can see why it took a while, I wouldn't be able to decide ! 

Only show results are up though right? Can't wait to see pet! (unless they're up and i'm just blind!)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

miish said:


> Ohh congrats to the winners! There sure were a lot of nice fish!! I can see why it took a while, I wouldn't be able to decide !
> 
> Only show results are up though right? Can't wait to see pet! (unless they're up and i'm just blind!)


Nope, pet results aren't up yet 

I am dyeing of anxiousness(is that a word !?!!!! lol)!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dramaqueen said:


> Me, too. Lol[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yep, i am REALLY anxious...


----------



## dramaqueen

At least the show winners were announced.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yep!


----------



## dramaqueen

I wonder what the delay is now?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

huh...well...they said their was 100 entries..so maybe they are doing critiques for each one? I don't really know..i have run out of guesses lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

again?
Darn it! I really wanted to see them!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's already getting late and bl2033 isn't on anymore so I'm assuming we won't have any results tonight.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

awwww....


----------



## Whittni

Sorry for any delays, there is a lot going into this contest.


----------



## miish

I'm sure the judges are putting a lot into this contest, let them have their time !


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

No problem, we all appreciate it!

I really love how you buys are doing the critiques, really gave me a better understanding of how IBC shows are run! Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, they are putting in a lot of time but what's the holdup?


----------



## bettalover2033

Please be patient.I just posted the critiques of the fish. Let me get a chance to post the rest. It's not as easy and quick as you may think. We are working hard and do have things to do outside of the forum.

We are just waiting on BasementBettas's comment toward the final results tomorrow.

Not to mention another hold up is that we cannot spend our entire time on the computer on this forum. I personally have family things to deal with whether it be negative or positive. I have fish to tend to. Sincerely definitely has fish to tend to with about 40 or so fry and then jarring, regular daily maintenance.

I know you all have been waiting a great deal of time, but TBH you dont know how much we have to do to get this all done for you to see it. It's not a easy process when we are trying to decide on nice fish.

The current problem is that we dont want to read about members grumbling because a certain person (that deserves to win) is winning the whole show. My opinion is that I dont want to give someone a title that they don't deserve. If they have the title of BOS (for example) they will think they legit earned it when they didn't and will go and have the wrong impression and eventually be told they don't. Then we'll be responsible for lying to them.

Do you guys understand? I'm sorry if this came off as rude, but It's the best way I can explain.

The question is....

Honestly, will you guys be mad if someone is given a title that they dont deserve to make them feel better? Or would you rather it go to the person that deserves it.

Thats my point.

And proof of my point is that we asked BB(BasementBettas from AB) of her opinion on the HM show winner and she said the dorsal was unacceptable. In a real show he wouldn't win if these fish were place basically. I am awaiting for her next response to see who she thinks should win the categories.


----------



## dramaqueen

Are you still working on the show betta winners?


----------



## dramaqueen

The link isn't working.


----------



## bettalover2033

Not til morning. I'm working on the winners for the PET categories.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Totally understand bettalover! Thank you for your time & effort and the time & effort given by everyone else involved.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I totally understand also Bettaover! I really appreciate all the hard work and effort you put into this show to make it visually appearing, organized and TONS OF FUN!!!


Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! XD


----------



## LynnO

Relic said:


> Very rarely.


Was going back and reading what I had missed and.... HA! 

Wish there was a LIKE icon.... keep it up Relic!


----------



## Relic

LynnO said:


> Was going back and reading what I had missed and.... HA!
> 
> Wish there was a LIKE icon.... keep it up Relic!


I'm going to run for President!


----------



## dramaqueen

Relic said:


> I'm going to run for President!


Lol. You should.:lol:


----------



## ao

Done 
hope you like. internet was down, so I did it from memory :/ hope its accurate enough...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aokashi said:


> Done
> hope you like. internet was down, so I did it from memory :/ hope its accurate enough...


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

....I am literally SPEECHLESS!!!

New Avi HERE I COME!


THANK YOU,THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!:-D

It is absolutely incredible!! From memory? Wow!

What do you make these with/from?


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Aokashi

Are you still taking requests? I'd loooove one of Teeney! She's a female so hopefully it would be easier for you (??)
If so lmk and I will get a pic  thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

I posted my pic in the other thread.


----------



## ao

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> ....I am literally SPEECHLESS!!!
> 
> New Avi HERE I COME!
> 
> 
> THANK YOU,THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!:-D
> 
> It is absolutely incredible!! From memory? Wow!
> 
> What do you make these with/from?


lolol glad you like  from memory as in..what I remembered honey comb to look like. I draw with a tablet using photoshop  quite fun.


----------



## lelei

Oh wow..Akoshi..how pretty..I want one but not sure which fish..lol..


----------



## Laki

Woah. That's awesome!


----------



## Thrifty Bee

Akoshi, I know you're busy doing so many others but if you get the chance I would love one too, I don't have an avatar picture yet. I have two guys and there's several pictures of both of them on page 21. You can choose whichever picture you think would look the best.

You are very talented.


----------



## ao

sorry guys! I said I'll draw to make the wait more bearable  but now thqy the results are out... go join in the excitement!!!


----------



## Thrifty Bee

No problem, I'm sorry.

I knew the show class results were in but has the pet calls been judged too? Where do I find the results for the pets?


----------



## ao

They are in the same thread as the show class, but Bettalover is still posting them up since there are about a million to get through


----------



## Laki

What? There was no link posted here.....


----------



## dramaqueen

No. That's why people are confused. Someone said the results were in but there is no link.


----------



## Laki

sooo everyone knows it's been 13 days right?? I keep forgetting about it, I almost don't even care at this point. I am curious to see results though.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

There ARE results here, just show: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110419  Enjoy.


----------



## Laki

thank you  Sorry for being crooked about it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's OK.  I thought BL2033 posted a link here... I forgot... Whoops...


----------



## dramaqueen

All of my entries were in pet class. That's why I'm so anxious. lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> All of my entries were in pet class. That's why I'm so anxious. lol


haha me too.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

did the pet results even come out yet lol?


----------

